#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  De Genade van de profeet Mohammad, 3aljhi salaato wa salaam!

## HUISBAAS

Het medeleven en de genade van de Profeet Muhammad, salla Allaahu alayhi wa sallam.

Imaam al Qadi Iyyaad, rahimahu Allaah
Genomen uit: Ash-Shifaa
Vertaald door een Dienares van Allaah




Wat betreft medeleven, zachtaardigheid en genade jegens de schepping, zegt Allaah taaala over hem:



عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُم بِالْمُؤْمِنِينَ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ
het is hard voor hem wat u pijn doet; hij is bezorgd voor uw welzijn, liefderijk en barmhartig voor de gelovigen. [9:128]

En Allaah zegt:


وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِّلْعَالَمِينَ
En Wij hebben u slechts als genade voor de werelden gezonden. [21:107]



Een deel van zijn, salla Allaahu alayhi wa sallam, excellentie is dat Allaah hem twee van Zijn namen gaf, zeggende: liefderijk en barmhartig voor de gelovigen.

Ibn Shihab, rahimahu Allaah, heeft gezegd, de Boodschapper van Allaah, salla Allaahu alayhi wa sallam, deed een (vijandelijke) inval (en hij noemde Hunayn). De Boodschapper van Allaah, salla Allaahu alayhi wa sallam, gaf Safwan ibn Umayya honderd kamelen, toen honderd en toen honderd. Ibn Shihab heeft gezegd: Said ibn al-Musayyab heeft overgeleverd dat Safwan heeft gezegd, bij Allaah, hij gaf me wat hij me gaf. Hij was de meeste gehate persoon bij mij en hij bleef mij geven totdat hij de meest geliefde persoon bij mij werd.



Het is overgeleverd dat een bedoeene hem kwam vragen om iets van hem, salla Allaahu alayhi wa sallam. Hij gaf de man wat en zei, ben ik goed voor je geweest? De bedoeene zei, nee, je bent niet goed geweest en je hebt niet het goede gedaan. De moslims werden kwaad en gingen naar hem toe. De Profeet, salla Allaahu alayhi wa sallam, gaf aan dat ze moesten stoppen. Toen stond de Profeet op en ging naar zijn huis. Toen stuurde de Profeet hem wat en voegde wat bij zijn gift en zei, ben ik goed voor je geweest? De bedoeene zei, ja, moge Allaah jou rijkelijk belonen door middel van jouw familie en jouw stam. De Profeet zei, je hebt gezegd wat je hebt gezegd en dat maakte mijn metgezellen boos. Als je wilt, zeg dan wat je in mijn bijzijn hebt gezegd in hun aanwezigheid om te verwijderen wat zij in hun borst tegen jou koesteren. Hij zei, ja. Hij kwam later terug en de Profeet zei, deze bedoeene heeft gezegd wat hij heeft gezegd en toen gaven wij hem meer. Hij beweert dat hij tevreden is. Is dat niet waar? Hij zei, ja en moge Allaah jou belonen rijkelijk belonen door middel van jouw familie en jouw stam. De Profeet zei, het voorbeeld van deze man en mij is als een man die een vrouwelijke kameel heeft die van hem wegloopt. Men gaat achter haar aan en ze zorgen er slechts voor dat ze zich nog meer terugtrekt. De eigenaar zegt dat ze afstand moeten houden van hem en zijn vrouwelijke kameel, zeggende, ik ben meer medelevend jegens haar en ik ben beter tegen haar dan jullie. Hij gaat ervoor staan en neemt wat grondkluiten uit de aarde en rijdt haar terug totdat ze zelf komt en knielt. Hij zadelt haar en klimt erop. Als ik jullie jullie zin had gegeven toen de man zei wat hij had gezegd, hadden jullie hem gedood en hij zou het hellevuur zijn binnengetreden. (Al Bazzar op gezag van Abu Hurayrah, radiya Allaahu anhu).



Het is overgeleverd dat de Profeet, salla Allaahu alayhi wa sallam, heeft gezegd, niemand van jullie zou naar mij moeten komen met iets over mijn metgezellen, omdat ik niet naar jullie wil komen, behalve met een zuiver hart. (Abu Dawuud en At-Tirmidhee op gezag van Ibn Masud, radiya Allaahu anhu).



Een deel van zijn compassie jegens zijn gemeenschap was dat hij de dingen gemakkelijk voor hen maakte. Hij vond het niet leuk bepaalde dingen te doen, uit angst dat het verplicht voor hen zou worden. Hij salla Allaahu alayhi wa sallam zei, als ik niet medelevend jegens mijn gemeenschap was, zou ik hen hebben bevolen de siwaak te gebruiken elke keer als ze wudoo deden. (Muslim en al-Bukhari).



Er is ook nog de overlevering van het nachtgebed en de overlevering die hen verbiedt om continu te vasten en de overlevering over zijn ongenoegen om de Kaba binnen te treden uit vrees dat het een regent over zijn gemeenschap zou worden en zijn verlangen dat zijn Heer zijn vloek tegen hen een genade voor hen zou maken. Wanneer hij een kind hoorde huilen, zou het gebed korter maken.



Een voorbeeld van zijn compassie was dat hij zijn Heer aanriep en een afspraak met Hem maakte, zeggende, als ik ooit een man vervloek of een smeekbede tegen hem maak, maak het zakaat voor hem en genade, gebed, zuivering en een daad waardoor hij dichter bij U komt op de dag des oordeels. (Muslim en al Bukhaari op gezag van Abu Hurayrah, radiya Allaahu anhu).



Toen zijn mensen hem verwierpen, kwam Jibreel alayhi salaam naar hem en zei, Allaah heeft gehoord wat jouw mensen tegen jou gezegd hebben en hoe ze jou hebben verworpen. Hij heeft de engelen van de bergen bevolen om te doen wat jij ze ook beveelt. De engel van de bergen riep hem, groette hem en zei, stuur mij om te doen wat je ook wenst. Als je wilt, zal ik ze tussen de twee bergen van Mekka persen. De Profeet salla Allaahu alayhi wa sallam zei, integendeel, ik hoop dat Allaah uit hun lendenen een nageslacht zal voortbrengen die Allaah alleen zullen aanbidden en Hem geen deelgenoten zullen toekennen. (Muslim, Bukhari en de Zes Boeken).



Ibn al Munkadir overleverde dat Jibreel alayhi salam de Profeet salla Allaahu alayhi wa sallam vertelde, Allaah heeft de hemel, aarde en bergen bevolen jou te gehoorzamen. Hij zei, Schenk mijn gemeenschap gratie. Misschien zal Allaah Zich tot hen keren. (Mursal hadeeth).



Ashah, radiya Allaahu anha, heeft gezegd: de Boodschapper van Allaah, salla Allaahu alayhi wa sallam, werd nooit een keuze gegeven tussen twee dingen zonder dat hij de makkelijkste van de twee koos.



Ibn Masud, radiya Allaahu anhu, heeft gezegd: de Boodschapper van Allaah, salla Allaahu alayhi wa sallam, was erg voorzichtig wanneer hij ons terechtwees, uit angst dat hij ons zou vermoeien. (Muslim en Bukhari).



Ashah reed op een losbandige kameel die erg weerbarstig was en begon het herhaaldelijk een tik te geven. De Boodschapper van Allaah, salla Allaahu alayhi wa sallam, zei: je moet compassie hebben. (Al-Bayhaqi).





السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Daliah1

macha Allah, barak Allah ou feek!
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

